# Whiteout Mods release info



## Cruzz_33 (28/9/15)

I've been looking for a new mod and after all the choices and numerals GB spent on research I've come to the conclusion of buying a cloud maker. Now preferably I am looking for a Whiteout OS. Does anybody have any info as to the release of this device?


----------



## zadiac (28/9/15)

I have decided not to buy one. I don't need it and it's too expensive. Looks great though.


----------

